
YouTube videos that have almost zero previous views - monort
http://astronaut.io/
======
creddit
Amazing concept. This was an incredible thing to uncover during my few minutes
on the site:

[https://youtu.be/1rvPbeHjzlk](https://youtu.be/1rvPbeHjzlk)

It's a video of a woman reciting a poem that she wrote for her eldest son that
speaks of her love for her son and her wish that he would get "off the
streets". Emotional, honest, real. YouTube like I've never experienced.
Brilliant.

~~~
fbelzile
This project is fantastic and has potential in bringing people closer
together. I just watched a man propose to his girlfriend in another language.
(I'm pretty sure she said yes!)

~~~
elementalest
Then you get things like this:
[https://youtu.be/syiSYMPwFck](https://youtu.be/syiSYMPwFck)

~~~
adim86
I couldn't even finish watching the video... once he said the letter "P" I
switched off

~~~
vilts
But it got better at the end. Why did she say "do-da-didi-dam-di-doo"?

------
NikolaNovak
This is... fascinating on a very personal level. I've never been a "YouTube"
guy; I'd rather skim/read an article than watch a video. I've never binged,
never clicked-clicked-clicked my night away on Youtube, and generally when
sent a 17 minute video tutorial, ask/search if there's a 30 seconds writeup.

But this... this is mesmerizing. As cheesy as premise may be, you do feel a
little like an outsider voyeur - not in a perverse sense, but in the having-
no-expectations-or-context sense. Each video proves a gem, and timing is
right. And knowing that you may be the only person who has ever seen it just
adds to mystique... absolutely brilliant! :O

~~~
m463
It's sort of like channel surfing all the "local access" channels in the world

~~~
rjbwork
It reminds me of the Adult Swim show "Robot Chicken". Not exactly in content
but in format and style. Just random things, slices of life, from people
across the world.

------
jchw
The implementation here is somewhat interesting.

\- Video IDs are spit out onto a Socket.io connection. (Another person claims
it’s synchronized, which seems likely.)

\- While one video plays, another player is in the background buffering the
next video. Making it quite seemless.

\- The code is from 2011, apparently, and it feels like it. You have code in
script tags and plain old unminified JS, not to mention jQuery. Nothing wrong
with that, but it’s almost nostalgic at this juncture.

So many of the videos it was pulling up had IMG/MOV/DCS in the title that I
wondered if that was the strategy for finding unwatched videos, but I don’t
think so, it must just be a consequence of many people uploading videos
directly from camera files.

One remark I do have is that it seems to not be picking the most recent
videos. There might be good reason for that (maybe waiting filters out bad
content, or content that _will_ have views?)

~~~
dhmiller
"These videos come from YouTube. They were uploaded in the last week and have
titles like DSC 1234 and IMG 4321. They have almost zero previous views."

That is from the initial page load. So it would seem that the title pattern
that you observed is intentional

~~~
jonas21
It's probably a strategy to find videos that were recorded IRL by real people.

There's a ton of content on YouTube that's generated automatically, as well as
marketing videos, screencasts, etc. but those are not going to be nearly as
interesting as something that someone recorded and uploaded by hand.

------
gamerDude
This is a really weird premise for a site, but after a couple videos, all I
could think was, this is an awesome glimpse at humanity.

~~~
TallGuyShort
And it makes me wonder about using similar approaches to break down the echo
chambers we find ourselves in. We have a perception of what's normal based on
what we see, but what we see is based on what we're already exposed to and
what we ourselves do. Randomly seeing what a bunch of other people did this
week? Great for that.

I also saw someone rave about "Donut" this week - schedules random 1-on-1's
with people in your company to help with cross-pollination and bigger picture
context. Chat Roulette and what a dumpster fire that is comes to mind, but I
wonder if a LinkedIn-based service of a similar nature would be good just to
learn about other companies, other corporate cultures, etc..

~~~
mmikeff
Your comment reminded me of interviewing.io and their strapline "chat roulette
without the dicks" Similar idea but for engineering interviews and practice
interviews

------
agscala
There's a subreddit dedicated to this sort of thing, check it out:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/IMGXXXX](https://www.reddit.com/r/IMGXXXX)

~~~
hnzix
also /r/deepintoyoutube.

------
kenjackson
I just have views of a planet and some spacecraft flying above the surface.
How can I get the actual videos to play? There is no GO button anywhere.

~~~
rathish_g
Disable uBlock Origin. I had the same problem

~~~
INTPenis
I didn't have to disable uBlock myself, only whitelist it in noscript. Then I
hovered over the word Go and the Go button appeared.

~~~
emilfihlman
I didn't have to do anything with ublock origin still on.

------
arielweisberg
Interesting idea, but the “Go” button is not appearing for me on Safari
mobile.

~~~
dave5104
It doesn't appear for me either on Firefox or Chrome. Maybe too much traffic?

~~~
nichos
Working for me on Firefox for Android.

------
theon144
I kind of like the periodic switching and "hands-free" experience, but the
idea itself isn't too original[0][1][2] and I am not a fan of the video taking
up about 25% of my screen estate, the rest taken up by an unrelated,
distracting stock space video.

0: [http://defaultfile.name/](http://defaultfile.name/)

1:
[https://www.randomlyinspired.com/noviews](https://www.randomlyinspired.com/noviews)

2: [https://www.incognitube.com/](https://www.incognitube.com/)

~~~
krn
> but the idea itself isn't too original

It's not immediately clear which one is the "original one", but this one has
been around since at least 2012[1].

[1]
[https://github.com/wonga00/astronaut/commit/a9bdaf0d00588b7a...](https://github.com/wonga00/astronaut/commit/a9bdaf0d00588b7ace6f05fb658e70641b513a94)

------
ronniegeriis
Video feed is synced across viewers. Even if you, as a user, click the button
to keep watching a specific video, once you resume live mode, it's synced with
other clients once again.

You can also see how many viewers are currently on the site, if you inspect
the websockets messages.

------
alexgrcs
I created a very similar app:

[https://alexgarces.github.io/loststories/](https://alexgarces.github.io/loststories/)

The titles of all the videos shown are random strings based on the default
media file names of some popular devices, such as iPhone or Samsung Galaxy.
Some examples of these titles would be IMG_8869.MOV, DSC 0711 or MVI 6710.

All the videos, requested in real time, are not more than one year old. They
are almost undiscovered, usually with very few views (or not even one).

------
mncharity
I'd like a back button, so the stream pause/resume isn't such a high cognitive
load high-stakes high-regret "oh, that looks ... drat, too late" decision. Or
perhaps a fade transition?

~~~
kennywinker
Left-arrow key goes back to the previous video, right arrow key takes you
forward. Not sure if there’s an option for mobile.

~~~
hanniabu
For anybody else that thought this doesn't work, you need to first select the
circle pause button at the bottom to put the controls in "focus"

------
dusted
Very interesting concept! I wish there were a bit more control, like being
able to disable the automatic skip-to-next-video that happens after only a few
seconds. Oh, you can, you need to press the round circle (which I mistook for
a spinner-type indicator), icons that require you to first read instructions
are bad icons. A button with a text on it, or a checkbox would have made more
sense. But hey, it works, so it's cool!

------
chias
Quoting astrocat from the previous thread:

PSA: Watch in an private/incognito tab/window. If you are currently logged
into your google account, this WILL pollute your watched history:
[https://www.youtube.com/feed/history](https://www.youtube.com/feed/history)

~~~
human20190310
Why would someone who is concerned about their watch history have watch
history enabled at all?

~~~
licebmi__at__
Some like me actually appreciate the youtube recomendations based on the
previously watched content, but need to be extra careful when watching some
kind of content that is likely to be weighted a lot by "power users". Example,
I do not follow videogames, but I do enjoy watching speedruns of old games
ocassionally, so I need to watch it on incognito mode so I won't have my
recommendations flooded with videogame videos.

~~~
gryffin
Essentially with all that data, YouTube still hold a bad recommendation
engine.

~~~
setr
I'm currently unaware of any recommendation engine that's worth acknowledging.

Netflix, Amazon, Youtube, PornHub, etc... they're all accomplishing little
more than "similar to the one, and only one item you last saw", with dramatic
shifts in "profiling" from one or two videos.

Actually, Netflix acknowledges this and splits the recommendation into
"because you watched X..", so at least it covers a greater range (eg last 5
things seen)

I'm damned sure they could be much more useful if they would let me tell them
what I like, by implementing rating systems that are worth using (e.g. the
ability to _browse and edit_ previous ratings in a sane fashion)

but user-useful recommendation is not the actual goal, so really its just that
our metrics are wrong. It's probably great according to view counts.

~~~
komali2
The only one I think is good is when I build radio stations off custom
playlists on Google play music. Generally speaking, most of the songs are
good, and like 40% will get added to the playlist as well.

~~~
setr
I don’t use this, or Spotify, but those are the only two systems I’ve heard
people give praise for the recommendation engine — I suspect that its because
music playlists are almost equivalent to a rating system.

That is, the user is capable of efficiently informing the engine of their
taste, and there’s significant incentive for the user to consistently re-
evaluate their ratings (playlists), so it can be trusted as up to date.

Another very important aspect is that playlists are useful enough to the user
that they actually _want_ to maintain it.

For example, amazon, netflix and pornhub all have rating systems, but they’re
not at all useful. The interface isn’t useful enough for reviewing and
reflecting on, its not comprehensive enough to keep as a primary list (because
it only covers what _they_ offer, which is _very_ limited) and there’s of
course no impact on the recommendation engine (because the rating systems are
not worth using; chicken and egg). No sane person would touch the things
(beyond “upvoting”, which isn’t significantly related to taste)

Imo ratings are absolutely vital to useful reccomendation, but they’ve been
totally neglected

------
JansjoFromIkea
Really like this! I remember the musician Burial would sample covers on
YouTube of songs he wanted to sample with next to 0 views. So you had this
double whammy of getting the vibe of the original song and the intimacy of a
bedroom recording wrapped into the sample. Feel like there's so much potential
to get neat stuff outta the onslaught of personal footage on youtube.

I guess on one level it's invasive as hell but in an increasingly streamlined
online experience it's nice to get glimpses at all the other stuff that's
going on out there.

------
dorkwood
I love the perspective this gives you. You watch for a few minutes and
remember how many things are going on outside of your own little world.

------
chrsstrm
Does this respect the 'unlisted' setting for a video? I recently uploaded some
videos and set them all to unlisted, and yet some of them received views
despite me not viewing them or handing out a link. I meant to dig into that
more but forgot after getting distracted. Can unlisted videos be found by a
program like this, which I assume is using the API?

~~~
doh
We [0] index YouTube actively and see way over 5.5B videos [1] at this point.
We catch a lot of unlisted videos and we did try to figure out how is that
possible in the past.

It seems that a lot of users will upload video which is by default published
with the default settings and thus is visible from the outside. Even if they
change the settings fairly quickly, automated systems like ours will already
know about the existence of that video.

There could be other reasons but this seems the most likely, especially as a
video that is being uploaded can be published fairly swiftly.

[0] [https://pex.com](https://pex.com)

[1] [https://blog.pex.com/what-content-dominates-on-
youtube-39081...](https://blog.pex.com/what-content-dominates-on-
youtube-390811c0932d)

~~~
hnarn
It sounds like you are aware that you are scraping videos that are later re-
labeled as "unlisted", but you don't mention what you do to mitigate this
problem.

Even if it may not be illegal, at the very least it would seem un-ethical to
link to private videos like this, and it would seem trivial for you to "re-
scrape" your database every now and then to check whether any existing videos
have changed from listed -> unlisted, and if they have, remove them.

~~~
brod
This logic would require them to re-scrape every video forever, which is
unreasonable.

I think a better approach for everyone involved would be to only store
references to videos which were posted more than x minutes ago. I'm not sure
if they have that information when scraping though.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
GP said:

>It seems that a lot of users will upload video which is by default published
[and then they change it to private] //

So to avoid that sort of unexpected public-ing (ie publishing) only one extra
scrape would be needed. Or, if they knew the period over which the setting was
normally changed then they could just delay the scrape until most would have
already been changed.

I imagine though, in part, the 'fun' is catching inadvertent publication and
morality is no t considered.

~~~
doh
It actually has nothing to do with "fun". As I mentioned in my other comment,
we don't expose our database publicly and nobody but us can see that a video
is unlisted.

It would beat the purpose of our service would we delay our identification,
and it would actually require some significant engineering efforts in order to
introduce such capabilities into our system with significant economical impact
on our business.

------
herpderperator
> These videos come from YouTube. They were uploaded in the last week and have
> titles like DSC 1234 and IMG 4321. They have almost zero previous views.
> They are unnamed, unedited, and unseen (by anyone but you).

How does it work, technically? Is there an API to pull videos with a certain
title format within a certain range, and then are the sections of video
randomly chosen?

Edit: Found this
[https://github.com/wonga00/astronaut](https://github.com/wonga00/astronaut)
\- answers some questions:

> The server currently pulls in videos daily from youtube. Search criteria is
> [TAG]XXXX with upload time this week, where TAG is a raw video prefix such
> as 'dsc' or 'img'. This search turns out to be a good approximation for the
> data set of home videos created in the last week.

------
dang
Thread from 2017:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13413225](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13413225)

------
nickdibari
Reminds me of Forgotify: a website that displays songs that have 0 plays on
Spotify: [http://forgotify.com/](http://forgotify.com/)

Fun fact: if you listen to a song returned from the site it'll never be seen
on the site again (as it would have >0 views)

------
cm2012
Interdimensional cable, Morty.

------
walrus01
For me the first video result was, what at first glance appeared to be a robot
welding a barbecue.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LblUWrJXfSA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LblUWrJXfSA)

~~~
gitgud
Pretty good find, looks more like an excavator bucket, not a barbecue though.

------
runn1ng
Check this subreddit for a similar and a bit weirder experience

[https://www.reddit.com/r/DeepIntoYouTube/](https://www.reddit.com/r/DeepIntoYouTube/)

------
mncharity
A somewhat similar "sampling" experience is searching for a high-frequency
term like "a", and filtering for an upload date of last hour or day[1]. Non-
English terms and time of day bias on geography.

[1] "a"/"last hour":
[https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=a&sp=EgIIAQ%253...](https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=a&sp=EgIIAQ%253D%253D)

~~~
pbhjpbhj
No stop words, that's curious?

------
HNLurker2
[http://www.petittube.com/](http://www.petittube.com/) is 100 times better

------
luxpir
Yeah can confirm this is a new way to not only experience Youtube, but the
internet itself.

This was one of the first few that popped up for me, a cyberpunk/Terry Gilliam
reality thing:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPyfqim1KA8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPyfqim1KA8)

------
ohnope
This is the same search method I use to continuously play back YT videos on a
dedicated small screen connected to a raspberry pi in my apartment. Definitely
shows an amazing cross section through humanity. The great thing about the
camera file name is it’s language and region agnostic. So you really get
everything.

------
ct520
LOL - found this diamond in the rough. Not sure if creepy dude filming women
or actually his job?
[https://www.youtube.com/user/federicomarocchio/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/federicomarocchio/videos)

~~~
icebraining
Most of them seem related to beauty pageants, and the others are cosplayers,
probably showing off their costumes.

------
bhntr3
Awesome. I've been trotting this idea out for years as an interesting but
silly website I should make: videos even the uploaders didn't watch. I'm so
excited to see it at the top of HN. This might inspire me to execute on one of
my other absurd ideas.

------
romes
this is an awesome idea, for a handful of different reasons. "A feed of the
present". The post got my attention because of the domain name. Perhaps
including your description "A feed of a present" would get more deserved
attention

------
lunchladydoris
One minute in and I saw a video that appeared to show an older guy secretly
recording a girl playing hopscotch.

The concept is great. It's real, and that's amazing, but it's also a reminder
of how terrible people can be.

------
whiddershins
I love this, what I really need is a back button or history though, what if i
see something I love and then it switches before I think to hit the freeze
button? It is gone forever? (As far as I'm concerned)

~~~
brushfoot
The site logs each video to your browser's console in the format `Playing {0}
in [object Object]`. You can rewatch by visiting
[https://youtu.be/{0}](https://youtu.be/{0}).

------
elamje
No matter where you look on YouTube, there always seems to be a pyramid scheme
to hop onto:

[https://youtu.be/PKqKLntvLFE](https://youtu.be/PKqKLntvLFE)

I hope he was able to retire after all!

------
cellover
I have regularly been doing these kind of searches for years and have always
loved the spontaneity of the results I found.

We are far from the "SHOCKING: A WHALE EATS A BABY LIVE!!!" with the red
circled preview image.

------
loudin
Absolutely incredible. I felt like I had a bird's eye view to humanity.

------
Emma_Goldman
I think this is an amazing way of both estranging us from humankind by viewing
our world from the outside as if we were aliens, and of widening our horizons
by giving us access to the immediate experience of people from all walks of
life, all over the planet.

My only worry is that it selects for people who don't know or care to properly
name their youtube videos, e.g. after watching for ten minutes, I'm yet to see
a young person from the West. Though this is probably one of the reasons why,
for me, the videos are so strikingly unfamiliar.

------
flaque
These should just be running 24/7 in a lobby of a building somewhere

------
ajhurliman
"Go" button is missing on Chrome and Brave, background video doesn't work on
Brave. Cool website though, I could watch this for hours.

~~~
BOBOTWINSTON
I don't see any buttons on FF 68 either. I was able to just click around for
the first one.. can't find one to get videos playing.

------
Lowkeyloki
My anecdotal observations are that the lonely, unloved videos typically
consist of home movies, personal vacation videos, children's sporting events,
and group exercise. Except for the exercise, it seems like the kind of stuff
you'd find on any family's VHS tapes from the 80s and 90s.

Can anyone explain the prevalence of group exercise videos? Has anyone had
radically different experiences?

------
flaque
Are these curated? Or is it truly just new things?

------
jjordan
This kid is awesome

[https://youtu.be/kJ1owcGo-QA](https://youtu.be/kJ1owcGo-QA)

~~~
thrav
This kid is awesome

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvKbUPMkbqM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvKbUPMkbqM)

------
eteos
I like the concept and it looks good. Some criticism: After pausing a video,
it still goes to the next video after a couple of seconds. I'm also seeing way
too many XHR requests on a paused video. It's like the next video is already
playing but invisible? The network tab just looks way too messy.

------
HeadsUpHigh
It's pretty cool that the first video that I got was on my language and one of
the more classic songs about the struggle against oppression here.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?t&v=brNbYfwMEjM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?t&v=brNbYfwMEjM)

------
julienreszka
Wish this had a better UI on mobile

------
ToFab123
FYI. When you share the link on Facebook no description or picture is added.
Cool site

------
adamzk
Is this a joke? Whenever I press the button it skips to the next video instead
of preventing it from switching. So the ones I want to see are immediately
stopped. It's quite frustrating but I guess that's the point?

~~~
DontHack
I can see how this could be confusing. If you click it once, on a fresh log
in, it will stop switching. When you press it again it will resume switching.

------
learnfromstory
I recall being told at one time that the great majority of youtube uploads are
never watched even by the person who uploaded them. This fact figures
prominently into how they decide to transcode, store, and distribute uploads.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Not really being serious: Are we inadvertent being hooked into an attempted
YouTube DoS by resource exhaustion?

It works go something like: System transcodes when demand is applied; normally
demand misses 90% of videos; demand surely focuses only on unprocessed videos;
'attack' diverts resources to processing videos that would otherwise have
never required processing.

------
owaislone
If you like this, you might find this interesting as well:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/DeepIntoYouTube/](https://www.reddit.com/r/DeepIntoYouTube/)

------
fbelzile
This shows how much YouTube could benefit from a "I'm feeling lucky" button.
No algorithms (except for flagging inappropriate content), no filter bubbles,
just a random video uploaded from another human.

------
samch93
Wow, incredible. I feel like an alien watching this strange planet called
earth.

------
diminish
I'm flabbergasted. Such precious, rich, true and amazing moments of life.

------
thrifter
I recently put forward the idea there's enough music in the world already[1]
because millions of songs on Spotify have never been heard[2]. And of those
millions of unheard songs, many are probably not by musicians but by "poseurs"
who don't care about the craft of songwriting.

Perhaps we need something like Astronaut for Spotify?

[1] [https://write.as/poseur-to-composer/poseur-approach-to-
makin...](https://write.as/poseur-to-composer/poseur-approach-to-making-music)

[2] [https://tonedeaf.thebrag.com/spotify-turns-5-reveals-
theres-...](https://tonedeaf.thebrag.com/spotify-turns-5-reveals-theres-
millions-of-songs-nobodys-listened-to/)

------
nocturnial
I really love the way it connects people, but...

Doesn't anyone question that youtube is basically run by an ad service? If you
really want to connect to people then why does "company x" wants to know and
keep tabs?

Why is there a thumbs up or down in the first place? Or even, why doesn't the
number of views matter to you in this case. "company x" had a great search
engine but now it seems crippled by the fact you can't say: "exclude the top x
percent popular results"

I'm writing this because when I searched for something obscure, I go to page 8
of the "company x" results and got slapped multiple times with "suspicious
behaviour" notifications and had to wait or solve a captcha.

~~~
wpietri
Agreed. The especially weird thing for me is that when I suggest ads are
perhaps not great, I get energetic replies along the lines of "why do you hate
newspapers/TV/video and want to kill them!1!"

I think of the ad ecosystem as like a tree that has grown so tall and dense
that little can grow beneath it. If that tree weren't there I don't think we'd
have nothing. I think we'd have a richer ecosystem with many more things
growing.

------
sytelus
What is filter criteria except zero views? I had think finding gems in this
set would be much harder but this site is somehow popping up lot more good
than junk.

------
e1ghtSpace
There is also a similar website called
[http://www.petittube.com/](http://www.petittube.com/)

~~~
_air
There's also [http://www.youhole.tv/](http://www.youhole.tv/) which is pretty
great

------
333c
This is interesting and also worrying. The first video it found for me
featured a medical patient giving away their full name and date of birth.

~~~
nomel
This can be found on many social media profiles. What’s the concern?

~~~
icebraining
Those aren't usually connected to the person's medical problems.

That said, the "patient" may not be one; lots of trainee doctors and nurses
use YouTube to show their abilities, using mock patients.

------
JohnJamesRambo
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxkpDHfgvpY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxkpDHfgvpY)

Well well

~~~
travbrack
I got that one too.

------
bksenior
Sorry to hijack, but I am trying to find any contact information for the
creator. Can anyone help me with that? It's very positive.

~~~
komali2
Generally speaking, asking for help doxxing someone isn't considered kosher.

~~~
bksenior
Ok. Well Id love to chat with him about @bksenior on any social platform.
Thanks for the help. His idea is great.

~~~
marmshallow
Are you asking for information about the creator of astronaut.io or the lady
reading her poem?

~~~
bksenior
Creator of astronaut.io

~~~
sah2ed
The creators' Twitter:

    
    
      - https://twitter.com/@wongavision
      - https://twitter.com/@astrojams1
    
    

Originally posted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13413225](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13413225)

------
whiddershins
What a great experience, I really like it withe the sound off, it becomes very
dreamlike and I feel even more like an astronaut.

------
fencepost
I'm a little disturbed that it appears to have started playing immediately,
but with the text and go button as an overlay.

------
mcdingle
[https://youtu.be/OFXAK8WcJ1A](https://youtu.be/OFXAK8WcJ1A)

------
varshithr
This is such a brilliant idea. Wish YouTube made something like this to
improve discovery. I am already a fan.

------
albertshin
How does someone create something like this? Is there a reverse sort by view
count or something like that?

------
phtrivier
Pretty nice concept ! I don't get the "astronaut" part, though. What am I
missing ?

~~~
slazaro
Maybe because you're looking from the outside in, into regular people's lives?

Or maybe because an astronaut explores the space between the stars, and
watching unwatched videos is exploring the space between YouTube "stars".

------
a-afterglow
Great, my first video was a group of cosplayers dancing to music from "THE
IDOLM@STER".

~~~
B-Con
Brings back memories of the Hare Hare Yukai craze.

------
bksenior
I'm trying to find any contact information of the creator, can anyone help me
with this?

~~~
0h139
Here's the GitHub repo for the site:
[https://github.com/wonga00/astronaut](https://github.com/wonga00/astronaut)
\- I'm sure you can go from there. :)

------
helmsdeep
Awesome concept, great execution. Great thing to stumble on at the beginning
of the day!

------
remedy
Well, I didn't expect to find something like this today! Pretty damn cool.

------
wtf111
this made me lol.. still laughing at this tho
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhpzNDwm6H4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhpzNDwm6H4)

------
salmonet
This was surprisingly satisfying to watch. Thanks for doing this

------
HipstaJules
This is super cool! I spent like 30 minutes whatching it

------
segmondy
Very nice, reminds me of the old internet. :-D

------
anonymous5133
It needs an "upvote" or "downvote" button so people can filter out the better
videos that others should watch.

~~~
NikolaNovak
But... That's literally the rest of YouTube, no?

The entire value here, for me at least, is a) randomness an b) fact they
haven't been watched before.

There's so much curatrd stuff (which is great), and all tech companies are
trying so hard to send me what they think I'll like / agree with, it's
refreshing to step out of that box.

Edit: apologies if, perchance, I missed some subtle sarcasm btw... You never
know on them interwebs

------
devniel
so amazing, thanks!, is there something similar about instagram stories ?

------
douglasfshearer
Try pressing the spacebar.

~~~
douglasfshearer
This functionality is broken in Safari for me. Works in Chrome.

------
thoughtstheseus
Great use of search

------
victor9000
Thank you for this.

------
jvagner
This is fantastic.

------
garbre
This is awesome.

------
huxflux
Github this!

~~~
djmips
[https://github.com/wonga00/astronaut](https://github.com/wonga00/astronaut)

------
tdxcbkifxx
STOP HIDING THE VIDEO CONTROLS

~~~
badfrog
I actually like that feature. It forces you to see the video as the author
intended, kind of like watching live TV.

~~~
tdxcbkifxx
Yes, but I can't adjust the audio level.

------
pteroislion
<[Astronaut.to]> The nighttime, sniffling, sneezing, aching, coughing, stuffy-
head, fever, so you can rest medicine.

